

CHART OF THE DAY:Android Is Blowing Everyone Away - RyanMcGreal
http://www.businessinsider.com/chart-of-the-day-smartphone-platforms-2011-7

======
ianterrell
A great comment on the chart points out that 6 days prior, the Business
Insider CHART OF THE DAY shows Android growth stalling.

[http://www.businessinsider.com/android-growth-
flattens-2011-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/android-growth-
flattens-2011-6)

